# Best Online store for bullets??



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Where do you all purchase bullets???


Midway is out of stock of the rainer balistics I've used before.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have never bought that online. Always buy locally at either Wal-Mart of Academy Sports.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What size, weight, type do you need JW?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, I am a idiot - U were referring to bullets to reload yourself?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Oh, I am a idiot - U were referring to bullets to reload yourself?


DUH!!

ROTFLMAO:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mostly 200 and 230 grain FMJ .45. I don't want to shoot lead out of the goofy rifling in my HK.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I use Midway, Midsouth, Bruno's Shooters Supply, Natchez, Lock Stock and Barrel for different stuff for mail order. You might want to try Thunder Mountain https://www.thebulletguy.com/splashPage.hg he ALWAYS has good deals on jacketed bullets and shipping is reasonable. If you decide to try lead http://www.keadbullets.com/ is a great guy to deal with. If you need anything else let me know.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cheaper than dirt sells factory loaded ammo - maybe they also have loading supplies/ammo?!?!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Cheaper than dirt sells factory loaded ammo - maybe they also have loading supplies/ammo?!?!


Not that I've seen.


----------

